

$500 million more for facebook? - agotterer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/25/facebook-taps-into-hedge-funds-for-500-million-more/

======
falsestprophet
There is a beautifully YouTube-eque comment I thought you may enjoy:

"trust, when ppl get tired of Facebook, IT WILL FAIL miserablly!!!

Why?

1\. There's another bubble coming next year because too much money put into
web 2.0 stuff, trend, ....etc

2\. As more and more Social Network out to the mkt, ppl will just switch to
different sites whenever they like.

3\. Facebook is too much "ego", if he is smart...then get 15B now for real.

4\. What if there's a SN raised no where but become a big hit in China? it
will generate more users than other SN in the USA.

5\. You can NOT rely on ADVERTISING stream...try come up more creative
products or strategy!"

wow.

------
stuki
Does anyone know of any regulatory or institutional reasons why it may be
easier for a hedge fund than a venture fund to make truly speculative
investments like this? Or is this (if even true) just a one off outlier?

~~~
falsestprophet
I think it is a question of scale. A half billion dollars is a lot of money.

------
nonymous
D. E. Shaw.

